# Pt.2 molting orchid



## sk8erkho (Apr 17, 2007)

She is hanging by one foot. She fell once and now is only hanging by one hind foot. Is this normal. What happens if she is unable to continue to hang in there until the molt is finished, I mean if she deeps falling? Will she be able to complete the process and if not is there anything I can do to help it along? Are they able to molt in other positions? (Probably not, right??!!)

Just curious is all!


----------



## wuwu (Apr 17, 2007)

if she's that weak, there's definitely something wrong with her. it doesn't look like she's about to molt. unfortunately, there's not much you can do to help her at this point. sometimes, mantids just die for unknown reasons. it's a part of mantis rearing.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree. There is definitely something not right, but it's hard to determine what. Most of the time when that happens to my mantises, they just dry up and die. Of course, I hope your mantis mantis will live a nice long life.


----------

